Ask HN: Are you buying the latest macbok pro? - meesterdude
======
davelnewton
I'm still undecided. I'm pretty tied to the Apple ecosystem at this point, for
better or worse, so jumping back to Linux is a tough sell right now. I already
have a touchbar MBP, so for me it'd be solely about the extra RAM (which I
really need) and speed bump (which is nice, but of lesser concern). I haven't
had the keyboard issues yet, but have some concerns.

I probably will end up getting one but not immediately--that said, it's highly
likely I'll get a dedicated Linux laptop as well and start looking into tool
replacement and integration options in case it ends up going that direction.

